# Problème récupération partition Windows



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, désolé pour le format de mes messages, je galère un peu. Suite à un Boot Camp windows qui s'est avéré finalement peu utile, j'ai essayé de restaurer la partition windows via Boot Camp afin de réunifier mes 1 To.

Cependant, un message d'erreur me disait d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque. Je suis donc allé (peut être à tord) sur l'utilitaire de disque afin d'essayer de la restaurer mais rien n'y fais. J'ai donc essayé de le supprimer cette partition windows.

Cependant il semblerait que 159 GB (que j'avais attribué à windows) de mon fusion drive (1 To) ait en quelque sorte disparue, j'ai regardé un peu en tapant diskutil list, il me met que les 159 GB alloués de base à windows serait alors dans le Apple_Boot Recovery HD.

J'aimerais vraiment récupérer mes 159 GB. Quelqu'un à une idée? Bonne journée à tous

```
Last login: Mon Jan 15 13:16:18 on ttys000
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             159.6 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +867.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

Pour égayer encore mon propos : 

```
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group E45F1A1B-25A2-4EC5-8DFE-4CA892111C4F
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         867915792384 B (867.9 GB)
    Free Space:   155648 B (155.6 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 260CBAEE-8171-44E6-B12E-06FCBE3E700D
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     27551166464 B (27.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 7D8E09FB-1F15-4900-9532-3CCF042F85B4
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     840364625920 B (840.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 8D3E5A02-E920-42C7-9B5C-20C0EEFFA6A9
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          866999992320 B (867.0 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$
```


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2018)

@Disidentium
On va déménager dans la bonne section avec ton message en propre, car ça n'a rien à faire dans le message dans lequel tu t'es immiscé. De plus, j'ai aéré ton message, pense à structurer par phrases, la frappe au kilomètre, ça pique les yeux.


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @Disidentium
> On va déménager dans la bonne section avec ton message en propre, car ça n'a rien à faire dans le message dans lequel tu t'es immiscé. De plus, j'ai aéré ton message, pense à structurer par phrases, la frappe au kilomètre, ça pique les yeux.


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

Rebonsoir, il semblerait que mon problème s'aggrave au fur et à mesure que j'essaye de le résoudre par moi même. J'ai essayé la commande suivante (que j'ai adapté à ce que je voulais faire) :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
```


ce qui à apparemment supprimé la partie attribué de base à Windows, j'ai donc poursuivi comme indiqué dans ce topic en rentrant ceci :


```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 6F2BF274-DFF2-45C9-85CB-5313C4E3123A 0b
```


qui m'a donné le message d'erreur suivant : 
	
	



```
6F2BF274-DFF2-45C9-85CB-5313C4E3123A does not appear to be a valid Core Storage Logical Volume UUID or disk
```



En refaisant un diskutil list, je m'aperçois que la partie manquante n'apparait plus.



```
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +867.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```



Je commence sérieusement à flipper pour l'intégrité de mon fusion drive...


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2018)

Un peu de patience, nul doute que *macomaniac* fera un passage par là.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Puisqu'on m'appelle --> me voici-






Superbe présentation, *Disitentium*.

Tu y étais presque > mais ta commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 6F2BF274-DFF2-45C9-85CB-5313C4E3123A 0b
```


a repris l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume* du fil que tu as consulté > au lieu de l'*UUID* de *ton* *Logical Volume* affiché tout en bas du tableau retourné par la commande *diskutil list* = *4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2* (NB. par définition > les *UUID* de volumes sont... uniques)

=> bon : je te laisse opérer _mutatis mutandis_ et revenir dire ici si ça a marché (avec un nouveau tableau de la commande *diskutil list* à la clé).


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

Merci de ton secours @macomaniac ! 

J'ai essayé ce que tu viens de me dire et voilà le résultat  


```
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2
Started CoreStorage operation
Error: -69722: You can't perform this resize unless it has a booter (target partition is probably too small)
```

Je te remet quand meme un diskutil list : 



```
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +867.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```

tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Ah ! oui --> je vois à présent ton problème. Si tu examines le HDD de *1 To* de ton Fusion Drive -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2
```


tu t'aperçois qu'il manque une partition n°*3* qui serait celle-ci -->


```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


le volume *Recovery HD* de cette partition contient à la fois l'OS de secours du disque et le logiciel de pré-démarrage (dit « *booter* ») de la bande *CoreStorage* du dessus. Chacun dans un dossier spécial du volume.

en cas de suppression de cette partition > il n'est pas possible de récupérer l'espace libre qui se situe actuellement en queue de ce HDD.

Il faut donc recréer la partition « *booter* » du HDD pour pouvoir récupérer ensuite l'espace libre.

Ce qui m'amène à la question : quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

High Sierra, 10.13.2 ! Mon iMac date de la semaine dernière..


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Alors la solution est à portée de main -->

il suffit, en effet, d'opérer une ré-installation de l'OS du volume *Macintosh HD* > pour que le programme d'installation, en cas d'absence, commence par recréer la partition du « *booter* » (qui est aussi celle de l'OS de secours) sur le HDD à sa place (en *disk0s3*). Cette ré-installation ne fait que restaurer par ailleurs le Logiciel-Système sans toucher le compte d'utilisateur ni les applications tierces.

Tu vois ce qui te reste à faire ? --> tu te connectes à l'AppStore > tu télécharges un installateur de High Sierra > tu déclenches l'installation à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.

Une fois l'installation effectuée et ta session ré-ouverte > dans le *Terminal* --> un :


```
diskutil list
```

te montre que tu as désormais une partition :


```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

sur le HDD. Tu peux donc enchaîner par la commande de re-dimensionnement et si elle passe sans erreur > vérifier par un nouveau *diskutil list* que tu as bien récupéré tout l'espace libre.


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2018)

Disidentium a dit:


> High Sierra, 10.13.2 ! Mon iMac date de la semaine dernière..


Il faudra après réparation penser à faire une sauvegarde, soit avec Time Machine, soit avec Carbon Copy Cloner ou SuperDuper!. Ca ne réparera pas les erreurs faites avec Utilitaire de disque ou via le Terminal, mais au moins tu pourras faire une restauration de tout ou partie du contenu de ta ou tes sauvegardes.


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

Je viens tout juste d'essayer d'installer High Sierra, j'ai essayé de sélectionner Macintosh HD pour l'installation mais cela me dit que " ce disque ne peut pas être choisi pour démarrer votre ordinateur" Une idée ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

C'est un feuilleton à rebondissements...

Est-ce que tu as bien un *Installer macOS High Sierra.app* actuellement dans le répertoire des Applications ?


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est un feuilleton à rebondissements...
> 
> Est-ce que tu as bien un *Installer macOS High Sierra.app* actuellement dans le répertoire des Applications ?


Yes !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Alors je te propose une tentative de création d'une partition « *booter* » grâce à un utilitaire 100% Apple créé à l'époque de «Lion 10.7» à cette fin.

Le voici en téléchargement de ma DropBox : ☞*dmtest.zip*☜ (clique le lien rouge pour le télécharger - ça ne fait que quelques Ko).

=> arrange-toi pour avoir cet exécutable dézippé *dmtest* (petit rectangle anthracite avec un *exec* vert inscrit) sur ton Bureau de session. Lorsque tu as *dmtest* sur ton Bureau --> signale-le ici.


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

C'est fait : 

```
Last login: Mon Jan 15 19:10:56 on ttys000
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$ /Users/nathandufour/Desktop/dmtest ; exit;
dmtest
Utility to test and do private operations with the DiskManagement.framework
Most options require execution as root

Usage:  dmtest <verb> <options>, where <verb> is as follows:

     ensureRecoveryPartition            (Installer ESD partition adder)

dmtest <verb> with no options will provide help on that verb
dmtest with no options will provide this help message

DiskManagement.framework Logging (DiskManagement Development Builds only):

To enable|disable DiskManagement.framework and diskmanagementd logging:
   $ defaults write com.apple.DiskManagement Log YES|NO
   $ sudo defaults write com.apple.DiskManagement Log YES|NO
Logs will go to the "/Library/Logs/DiskManagement.log" file.

To cause diskmanagementd to wait 20 seconds near its beginning before
accepting client sessions:
   $ sudo defaults write com.apple.DiskManagement Wait YES

To cause diskmanagementd to keep running even if no more
client sessions exist:
   $ sudo defaults write com.apple.DiskManagement Stay YES

Additionally, a separate "/Library/Logs/DiskManagementTest.log"
file is always active for the "dmtest test" verbs.

logout
Saving session...
...copying shared history...
...saving history...truncating history files...
...completed.
Deleting expired sessions...none found.

[Opération terminée]
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Alors passe la commande suivante (en copier-coller direct - attention ! elle est kilométrique --> déroule à fond le tapis roulant horizontal pour la copier intégralement) :


```
sudo /Users/nathandufour/Desktop/dmtest ensureRecoveryPartition / /Applications/Install\ macOS\ High\ Sierra.app/Contents/SharedSupport/BaseSystem.dmg 0 0 /Applications/Install\ macOS\ High\ Sierra.app/Contents/SharedSupport/BaseSystem.chunklist
```


après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - acun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau.

la commande crée la partition de secours / pré-démarrage à sa place.

si la commande s'exécute > tu vas voir défiler des centaines de lignes dans le *Terminal*.

=> tu qu'à qu'à dire si ça a été le cas ou si la commande a avorté après quelque lignes à peine.


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

Je crois qu'elle à avorté.. 

```
<--[Local dmAsyncFinishedForDisk:mainError:detailError:dictionary:]
Creating recovery partition: finished
Error (async): File system formatter failed (-69832)
```


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

Cependant, j'ai ça sur mon diskutil list : 

```
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +867.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +9.3 GB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS InstallESD              8.9 GB     disk3s2

imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Je refais mon message...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

La partition « *booter* » a bien été créée à sa place en tant que "conteneur"  -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


elle a le type *Apple_Boot* > la taille requise de *650 Mo* > elle est à sa place en *disk0s3* --> il ne lui manque que le label du volume : *Recovery HD*.

Mais peut-être que le *kernel* n'a pas chargé le *système de fichiers jhfs+* de la partition > de manière à remonter le volume défini par ce système de fichiers.

Re-démarre une fois > ta session ré-ouverte > reposte le tableau retourné par un :

```
diskutil list
```


et on saura si le *kernel* à monté un volume *Recovery HD* sur la partition *disk0s3*


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

Je viens de redémarrer, apparemment rien n'a vraiment changé 

```
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            840.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +867.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

Par contre, il accepte que je réinstalle High Sierra. Je le fais?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Attends ! rien que pour le fun : passe la commande :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s3
```


cette commande injecte un *système de fichiers jhfs+* dans le conteneur de la partition *disk0s3* > avec génération d'un volume intitulé *Recovery HD*.

le *kernel* ne remonte jamais un tel volume dans la foulée d'une telle commande --> re-démarre une fois de plus > et reposte le retour d'un :
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


=> disons que cette petite expérience additionnelle est pour mon instruction personnelle.


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

ça me dit :  

```
newfs_hfs: cannot create filesystem on /dev/rdisk0s3: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Pourtant la commande passe d'ordinaire. Bref...

La commande *dmtest* n'a pas fait le travail jusqu'au bout > mais elle a du moins créé un conteneur *Apple_Boot* à sa place qui "tient lieu" de *booter* même si le volume en est absent.

Un dernier test avant la ré-installation libératrice --> si tu passes la commande de re-dimensionnement :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2 0b
```


est-ce qu'elle est validée avec une partition *booter* qui est un conteneur sans volume ?

=> je suis curieux de connaître l'issue de ce test inédit.


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

Je crois que ça a marché : 

```
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 840 364 625 920 to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 025 980 366 848 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$
```



J'ai fais un test diskutil list, il me dit ça : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +9.3 GB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS InstallESD              8.9 GB     disk3s2

imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Ouaip ! Ça a fonctionné rubis sur l'ongle.

Ça me fait penser à une expression en vogue en Chine qui est le "presque convenable". Qui désigne un travail salopé dont le résuttat assure quand même la fonction qu'on en attend. Exemple : tu as un fil électrique trop court de 1 mètre pour alimenter un appareil ? tu le coupes au milieu > sépare les 2 brins de cuivre > attache deux fils de fer de 1 mètre à pour solidariser chaque fil que tu enrobes de sparadrap chacun pour éviter qu'ils se touchent : ça marche en étant "presque convenable".

La partition *booter* ici qui est un conteneur vide de système de fichiers et de volume > mais qui a  le bon *type* = *Apple_Boot* --> hé bien ! c'est du "presque convenable" informatiquement parlant --> la preuve : le re-dimensionnement a opéré. On peut donc imiter l'affaire des bouts de fils de fer partout dans tous les domaines.

Bon : assez ri-






Tu n'as plus qu'à lancer la ré-installation de High Sierra qui va peaufiner le "presque convenable" en remplissant la partition *disk0s3* d'un contenu "politiquement correct".


----------



## Disidentium (15 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ouaip ! Ça a fonctionné rubis sur l'ongle.
> 
> Ça me fait penser à une expression en vogue en Chine qui est le "presque convenable". Qui désigne un travail salopé dont le résuttat assure quand même la fonction qu'on en attend. Exemple : tu as un fil électrique trop court de 1 mètre pour alimenter un appareil ? tu le coupes au milieu > sépare les 2 brins de cuivre > attache deux fils de fer de 1 mètre à pour solidariser chaque fil que tu enrobes de sparadrap chacun pour éviter qu'ils se touchent : ça marche en étant "presque convenable".
> 
> ...




Ahaha l'expression chinoise est clairement de rigueur, mais bon vu le néant dans lequel j'étais... Merci encore, tu m'as véritablement sauvé sur ce coup. Je lance l'installation cette nuit, je te dis ce qu'il en est demain matin. Merci encore!


----------



## Disidentium (16 Janvier 2018)

Salut, je crois que le problème est définitivement résolu. J'ai installer HS comme prévu, et j'ai fais une diskutil list, et voilà le résultat : 

```
imac-de-nathan:~ nathandufour$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 4725EAFC-BF34-4544-A27D-630AAC608DE2
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


Je voulais bien entendu te remercier pour le temps que tu m'as attribué. Bonne journée à toi et merci !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

En effet > cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
```


montre que tu as récupéré un volume *Recovery HD* montable sur la partition n°*3* du HDD. Ce qui peut te permettre de démarrer sur l'OS de secours local à l'occasion.


----------

